# Signature/Avatar Request



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I'm new, but I'd like to request a signature/avatar combo. 































You do not have to use all three images. You're free to do what you want with the signature. "Chris Weidman" is the only text that needs to be on the signature. I'd like the avatar to be of Weidman's face. I'd like the avatar and signature to kind of match/go together. As far as color or theme... gold (like the Lifetime Members). 

Thanks!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How's this for a sig


----------

